# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Löytyykö Dm12-kuvaa Rovaniemeltä?

## Wänskä

Dm 12 kävi taannoin Rovaniemellä asti koeajeluillaan. Sattuisiko kenelläkään olemaan kuvamateriaalia tuolta reissulta?

----------

